# Not getting any prompts to accept/reject calls



## sufian (Jul 21, 2011)

Hi all,

Since yesterday every time I get a call my phone starts to ring but I never get the dialer showing up on the screen where I can either answer or reject the call.

Any ideas what could be causing this issue?

Currently running CM7 RC 1.2 on the official MR2.


----------



## CheetahHeel (Jun 11, 2011)

I had the same thing on bamf 2.1 stripped. Reflashed and it's all good.

Now I've got another issue for another thread.


----------



## sufian (Jul 21, 2011)

I'll give that a try....off I go to backup my apps.

Thanks


----------



## rycheme (Jul 20, 2011)

I have this issue, but I'm pretty sure it's something I'm doing wrong with widget locker.


----------



## cfairchi (Jul 19, 2011)

"sufian said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Since yesterday every time I get a call my phone starts to ring but I never get the dialer showing up on the screen where I can either answer or reject the call.
> 
> ...


I had this problem once on a bamf rom. Uninstalling Mr number a call blocker fixed the issue


----------

